# String Quartet Nº8, II Mov, D. Shostakovich for Saxophone Quartet



## robersaxo

A small sample of transcription for saxophone quartet:






Soprano Sax: Antonio Sola
Alto Sax: Roberto Manjavacas
Tenor Sax: Alejandro Oliván
Baritone Sax: Alberto Chaves
Cuarteto Êgaré, Salamanca, Spain.
Hope you like!


----------



## Head_case

Superb! 

This really made me smile - quite an inventive lighter interpretation. I've never heard saxophone quartets quite like this so yours is very welcome


----------



## jurianbai

Great, I enjoy that. 

Remind me to Kenny G now....


----------



## Manxfeeder

Beautiful! Shostakovich translates well to saxophones. Well played, maintaining a consistent energy level, with a seamless ensemble blend. 

What's your mouthpiece/reed setup?


----------



## Feathers

Interesting! Didn't expect it to work so well for saxophones.


----------



## KenOC

My response disappeared, maybe because of the double posting. But I enjoyed it and thought it was played exceptionally well. More Shostakovich, please!


----------



## ptr

_I'm x-posting my reply from the parallel thread:_

..*espléndido*! Very well played and transcribed! ... I'd buy the CD/Download when You release the complete Quartet, or/and rather a complete Shostakovich Disc... I could name a few works besides the Quartets that would work well transcribed for Sax Quartet !!

/ptr


----------



## Delicious Manager

Excellent! I manage a saxophone quartet and so enjoyed this very much. A shame sax players have to breathe in this music!


----------



## robersaxo

Thank you very much to all for your comments!! Coming soon will share the rest of the work with you.


----------



## Skilmarilion

Fantastic! The sense of foreboding which I've always associated with the 8th SQ resonates entirely.

Perhaps Dmitri missed a trick.


----------



## julianoq

Very nice! Remind us if you record an album with the complete work, I would buy it for sure.


----------



## millionrainbows

That's some very good stuff! It's hard to tell that it's not strings! Amazing!

Is that *you* on alto sax, Roberto? Hmmm?


----------

